# Pedigree dog. Advice on certificate's?



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

I got Mini in March this year. I, to be quite honest, didn't know much about KC reg, etc etc.. 
I have recently got a bit suspicious on her breeder. I have been looking over her 5 generation pedigree certificate and it looks fake  
There's nothing that even points out that it's from the Kennel Club. :O

It's just a bit of paper she's printed of and quite literally has typed the ancestors names in boxes and it also says in tiny writing 'endorsed not for breeding or showing' :O
I personally could easily copy this and print it out. It looks too fake. 
What should I do? I'm not wanting to contact her but she is a pedigree dog and I would of liked her to have her KC papers.. the real ones that is! 
Another catch to the story is; she said that we could of paid £50 more for her and have her KC reg.. BUT She's not even on the Kennel Club's website as an assured breeder. This makes me quite sad.
Is there anyway, at all, I can contact the kennel club and tell them her mother and fathers 'KC reg names' (if that is there names) and get her, her papers :/ ?? 
I hope this makes any sense!!! 
Thanks in advance for being understanding!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what you are looking at is her pedigree and yes breeders do tend to print these is more practical than hand writing.

If the breeder gave you the option to have her kc'd for the extra £50 and you didn't want it at the time then you got what you wanted I guess unless you did pay the £50.It cost to register pups not £50 per pup much less so it is somewhat over the top.

I have heard of breeders doing this however all my cats are always registered and I don't offer cheaper kitten and not register them.

I think the breeder would possibly still beable to register your pup I know with cats gccf let me have up to 2 yesar to register a litter.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's only the breeder who can register the litter of pups, so if this hasn't been done at the time you won't be able to do it yourself.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Do you have the sire and dam's KC names? 

If you do, you can search for them on the KC website... I really hate breeders charging for KC papers. I'm sure it only costs them £15 to register puppies (correct me of I'm wrong), so attempting to make a profit on that is disgusting! 

To answer your other question, no you cannot get in touch with the KC to get her papers... If your breeder had registered the pup, you would have got some documentation and a 'transfer of ownership' form, only then, when you have transferred ownership of the puppy, can you order copies of her papers, certificates e.t.c.
The only way you can get KC papers is to talk to the breeder. 

It doesn't sound like a nice situation  But at least you can now identify a good breeder from a not-so-good one...

Oh, and not all breeders of KC dogs are on the assured scheme, I think you have to have bred five litters before you can apply for the scheme...

Hope I've helped a little 

You could also try searching for the breeder on champdogs.co.uk although, if she charges for KC papers, I doubt she'll be on there.

Good luck!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Only the breeder can register a pup so if you wanted her papers you would have to get in touch with her and ask her to register her. She can do that until she is 12 months old for £15 or it may have gone up to £18 now. Once she is 12 months she can still have her registered but she has to pay for late registration which is about £60.

What you have is a copy of her pedigree a lot of breeders print them of on the computer I have done it with my pups its muc easier and less time consuming than writting it out by hand.


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Do you have the sire and dam's KC names?
> 
> If you do, you can search for them on the KC website... I really hate breeders charging for KC papers. I'm sure it only costs them £15 to register puppies (correct me of I'm wrong), so attempting to make a profit on that is disgusting!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I understand it all now (oops!) But you're right, at least now I know a good breeder from a not-so-good one!!


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Freyja said:


> Only the breeder can register a pup so if you wanted her papers you would have to get in touch with her and ask her to register her. She can do that until she is 12 months old for £15 or it may have gone up to £18 now. Once she is 12 months she can still have her registered but she has to pay for late registration which is about £60.
> 
> What you have is a copy of her pedigree a lot of breeders print them of on the computer I have done it with my pups its muc easier and less time consuming than writting it out by hand.


This makes alot of sense. I will contact her in that case! My mistake then. hehe


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Although the breeder is generally the one that registers pups, there is a process you can go through to register your dog, it's a long a costly route though requiring various tests to assess if your dog is of type and even health tests I believe. 

I think you'll just have to chalk it down to experience and accept that the breeder of your pup is perhaps not the best sort of breeder around. As others have said, it costs very little to register pups, so there is no need to charge extra for this. I printed the pedigrees out for my litter of pups, it's common practice, so owners got the pedigree paperwork and the five generation pedigree from me, which saved them buying one from the KC.


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Although the breeder is generally the one that registers pups, there is a process you can go through to register your dog, it's a long a costly route though requiring various tests to assess if your dog is of type and even health tests I believe.
> 
> I think you'll just have to chalk it down to experience and accept that the breeder of your pup is perhaps not the best sort of breeder around. As others have said, it costs very little to register pups, so there is no need to charge extra for this. I printed the pedigrees out for my litter of pups, it's common practice, so owners got the pedigree paperwork and the five generation pedigree from me, which saved them buying one from the KC.


So, how do I go about registering her on my own?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You cannot register her by yourself and a breeder does not have too have 5 litters before they can get on the assured breeder scheme.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not that simple, you can apply to have her registered, but it doesn't mean she will be accepted. You would need to contact the kennel club, and complete a form, submit that along with a letter giving as many details as possible, including any pedigree you have. Your dog then has to be assessed by two representatives to see if she fits the breed type, and also has to have DNA tests done and any health tests (I think) for the breed. 

I know of someone with a spaniel they wanted to field trial who went through the whole process, had his bitch accepted onto the KC register, and then heart breakingly had awful hip scores and so decided against breeding anyway in the end - his intention was to field trial and possibly breed from her, which is why he went through all the hassle, but to be perfectly honest, it wouldn't be worth the expense and hassle for most people.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Minimouse said:


> So, how do I go about registering her on my own?


Is there a particular reason that your want her registered?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Minimouse said:


> I got Mini in March this year. I, to be quite honest, didn't know much about KC reg, etc etc..
> I have recently got a bit suspicious on her breeder. I have been looking over her 5 generation pedigree certificate and it looks fake
> There's nothing that even points out that it's from the Kennel Club. :O
> 
> ...


If some of her ancestors have got endorsements on their KC registration papers, meaning that individual may be KC registered but the breeder put on endorsements usually worded as far as breeding goes progeny not eligible for registration, this means that any pups they produce which applies to sire and dam (mother and father) then those pups cannot be registered themselves.

If these pups then go on to produce further pups, then their pups too cant be Kennel club registered either, because to be registered both parents have to have KC registration themselves and without an endorsements on their papers as to breeding.

It doesn't actually stop a person breeding from a KC registered pup with endorsements, it just stops them Kennel club registering any pups they breed.
So from what you have said that's likely why your pups not KC registered she cant be. She is still pedigree with traceable ancestors, assuming all the ancestors are ligit and correct but is not and cant be KC registered. As it also says not for showing, its likely that the ancestor/s were sold as pet only.
Nothing wrong with them as such and still pedigree they just were not show quality meaning they may have had minor faults as far as showing goes, that the normal average person wouldn't notice even. It could be something like an incorrect tail set, incorrect coat for showing, things that don't effect health but not quite good enough for the show ring.

Breeders do sometimes produce their own pedigrees, Ive got both a printed one of the breeders own design and when he was re-registered with the kennel club in my name I ordered a Kennel club official pedigree as a keepsake. If your pup and some of her ancestors were never registered in the first place though then the KC will not have any records of the registration so you cant get any official papers as they never existed.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sure you can only endorse for not breeding and not export I don't think they can endorse not for showing. Does it say this by your bitch or by her parents names on the pedigree?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's not that simple, you can apply to have her registered, but it doesn't mean she will be accepted. You would need to contact the kennel club, and complete a form, submit that along with a letter giving as many details as possible, including any pedigree you have. Your dog then has to be assessed by two representatives to see if she fits the breed type, and also has to have DNA tests done and any health tests (I think) for the breed.
> 
> I know of someone with a spaniel they wanted to field trial who went through the whole process, had his bitch accepted onto the KC register, and then heart breakingly had awful hip scores and so decided against breeding anyway in the end - his intention was to field trial and possibly breed from her, which is why he went through all the hassle, but to be perfectly honest, it wouldn't be worth the expense and hassle for most people.


Must admit forgot about that new possibility as was thinking of just the normal process. Is this the one you mean SL?

Pilot scheme for registering dogs of unverified parentage - The Kennel Club


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freyja said:


> I'm sure you can only endorse for not breeding and not export I don't think they can endorse not for showing. Does it say this by your bitch or by her parents names on the pedigree?


Kobis got both on his KC reg, progeny not eligible for breeding or export cant remember the exact wording about the export restrictions without digging it out and checking, but there is deffinately an official endorsement on his about export too.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Kobis got both on his KC reg, progeny not eligible for breeding or export cant remember the exact wording about the export restrictions without digging it out and checking, but there is deffinately an official endorsement on his about export too.


Yes I'm sure it is only not for export and not for breeding but the OP has put its says endorsed for not breeding and not showing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Although Ive seen some breeders advertise pups as show or pet or both in the past wasn't sure about the endorsement side on checking it appears currently there is only two endorsements that you can put on.

Currently the Kennel Club permits the use of two
endorsements on registrations  Progeny Not Eligible for
Registration and Export Pedigree Not Allowed. Neither of
these endorsements prevents the dog from being bred
from nor sent abroad, but does prevent any litters being
registered with the Kennel Club and the dog from being
registered by an overseas kennel club.

Full explanation about endorsements and process to request them being removed on the link.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/9307/endorsements.pdf


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

If the pup is not KC registered it can't be shown at shows held under KC rules. Maybe that's what it means? (Or that's as I understand it)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The OP does say that the breeder did say if she paid an additional £50 she would register the pup so she must be elidgable for registration or the breeder would not be able to register her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Yes I'm sure it is only not for export and not for breeding but the OP has put its says endorsed for not breeding and not showing.


Only thing I can think of is maybe along the line one of the ancestor/s has had a contract as well as endorsements on the KC registration papers and perhaps in the contract the dog has been stated as pet quality not suitable for show perhaps, as you say though there doesn't seem to be any official KC endorsement as regards as not being eligible for showing.

Without official KC reg papers and just a hand written or printed pedigree though there isn't any verification that its correct anyway. I remember reading something in dog world by one of the regular article writers of someone who had bought a poodle pup if I remember correctly, had a pedigree and decided to trace and contact the sire owner and ask for a photo and details. Apparently there was such a dog and breeder, but the dog and supposed sire had died several years before, impossible for him to be the sire of the litter of pups.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Only thing I can think of is maybe along the line one of the ancestor/s has had a contract as well as endorsements on the KC registration papers and perhaps in the contract the dog has been stated as pet quality not suitable for show perhaps, as you say though there doesn't seem to be any official KC endorsement as regards as not being eligible for showing.
> 
> Without official KC reg papers and just a hand written or printed pedigree though there isn't any verification that its correct anyway. I remember reading something in dog world by one of the regular article writers of someone who had bought a poodle pup if I remember correctly, had a pedigree and decided to trace and contact the sire owner and ask for a photo and details. Apparently there was such a dog and breeder, but the dog and supposed sire had died several years before, impossible for him to be the sire of the litter of pups.


Our chihuahua Alex came with a 5 generation pedigree but he is smooth coat and his mum was a definite long coat so yes he is a pedigree but the certificate means nothing he can't be registered because he is a cross of coat types yet I have seen them advertised as KC registered but then adverts say mum a short caot dad a long coat. Any one can get dogs pedigree names of the internet these days and make a pedigree for even a heinz 57.

Someone at work insists he has a pedigree labradoodle because he has its pedigree and it can be registered or so he says


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freyja said:


> The OP does say that the breeder did say if she paid an additional £50 she would register the pup so she must be elidgable for registration or the breeder would not be able to register her.


Mind you how many threads have we had where puppies were sold as KC and the papers etc were supposed to be sent on and never received or owners have found out after they were not KC registered as they were told and couldn't be registered.:001_unsure:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Mind you how many threads have we had where puppies were sold as KC and the papers etc were supposed to be sent on and never received or owners have found out after they were not KC registered as they were told and couldn't be registered.:001_unsure:


To many to count I think.

I have sold whippets as registered if I haven't received the papers back as whippet puppies change colour so much its hard to do them to early, but I always give it in writting to the new owner that I will send the papers on as soon as I receive them and keep in contact by either email or phone.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's only the breeder who can register the litter of pups, so if this hasn't been done at the time you won't be able to do it yourself.


When we had Dillon, the breeder gave us a transfer of register and we sent it off to the KC and they sent us back a form of registration and ownership from them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Our chihuahua Alex came with a 5 generation pedigree but he is smooth coat and his mum was a definite long coat so yes he is a pedigree but the certificate means nothing he can't be registered because he is a cross of coat types yet I have seen them advertised as KC registered but then adverts say mum a short caot dad a long coat. Any one can get dogs pedigree names of the internet these days and make a pedigree for even a heinz 57.
> 
> Someone at work insists he has a pedigree labradoodle because he has its pedigree and it can be registered or so he says


Ive noticed a lot of breeders and kennels put pedigrees on their websites too for dogs they own.
Ive seen them published in dog world too for certain dogs, so for the unscrupulous its easy enough to knock up one for sure.

There are all these "registration" sites too where you can lodge ancestry details and get official looking "registration" docs and pedigrees from think we have had a few posters getting these and getting confused between them and KC registration.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> When we had Dillon, the breeder gave us a transfer of register and we sent it off to the KC and they sent us back a form of registration and ownership from them.


These days you don't even have to send the form off if you are transfereing from the breeder into your ownership there is a code on the back you go onto their website and can transfere the ownership over like that. Thats how we did it for Buck and that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive noticed a lot of breeders and kennels put pedigrees on their websites too for dogs they own.
> Ive seen them published in dog world too for certain dogs, so for the unscrupulous its easy enough to knock up one for sure.
> 
> There are all these "registration" sites too where you can lodge ancestry details and get official looking "registration" docs and pedigrees from think we have had a few posters getting these and getting confused between them and KC registration.


Yes its true I never put a copy of a pedigree onto my websiteits too easy for people to copy names off it.

The dog papers always put on a copy of the big winners at the big shows such as crufts. Its wrong really anyone can use the names off them to make up fake pedigrees.


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

something ridiculous said:


> Is there a particular reason that your want her registered?


We were planning on breeding from her but I wouldn't want to do that if there was a gene fault etc in her lines. Hence I wanted to have the KC reg papers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Minimouse said:


> We were planning on breeding from her but I wouldn't want to do that if there was a gene fault etc in her lines. Hence I wanted to have the KC reg papers.


 Even if you did have her KC papers, don't mean she's breeding material, I have a dog here, perfect pedigree, some of the best lines in the world, but she has obvious faults, tail isn't right, ears aren't perfect, neck too long, she's not breeding material.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Must admit forgot about that new possibility as was thinking of just the normal process. Is this the one you mean SL?
> 
> Pilot scheme for registering dogs of unverified parentage - The Kennel Club


Yes, that's the scheme I meant. Going on how difficult it was for this guy to have his springer bitch registered I wouldn't imagine it's worth doing for the majority of people.



Minimouse said:


> We were planning on breeding from her but I wouldn't want to do that if there was a gene fault etc in her lines. Hence I wanted to have the KC reg papers.


I would take a look through the breeding section, there's an awful lot to breeding and it would take a while before you knew you had something you like, that has all the boxes ticked for you to even consider breeding. It's not without it's risks as well, a quick read through the breeding section and you will see that some breeders have been very unlucky and lost pups and/or mum. I lost two pups from the one litter I've had so far, and that was bad enough.


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> Even if you did have her KC papers, don't mean she's breeding material, I have a dog here, perfect pedigree, some of the best lines in the world, but she has obvious faults, tail isn't right, ears aren't perfect, neck too long, she's not breeding material.


Oh ok, I understand


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes, that's the scheme I meant. Going on how difficult it was for this guy to have his springer bitch registered I wouldn't imagine it's worth doing for the majority of people.
> 
> I would take a look through the breeding section, there's an awful lot to breeding and it would take a while before you knew you had something you like, that has all the boxes ticked for you to even consider breeding. It's not without it's risks as well, a quick read through the breeding section and you will see that some breeders have been very unlucky and lost pups and/or mum. I lost two pups from the one litter I've had so far, and that was bad enough.


I understand the risks involved and most days, I do look through breeding articles, but I suppose, I'm just going to have to see if she, as you say, ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Minimouse said:


> I understand the risks involved and most days, I do look through breeding articles, but I suppose, I'm just going to have to see if she, as you say, ticks all the boxes.


Your dog was only 18 weeks old as of the 24-06-2013, how could you possibly even consider breeding from her? She's just a baby!


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> Your dog was only 18 weeks old as of the 24-06-2013, how could you possibly even consider breeding from her? She's just a baby!


I've said previously that I was thinking of breeding her in the FUTURE. I'm NOT breeding a pup to have pups!! < That is wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Minimouse said:


> I've said previously that I was thinking of breeding her in the FUTURE. I'm NOT breeding a pup to have pups!! < That is wrong.


Even so, your not off to the best of starts, she's non KC so probably only 'pet quality' plus she's a pup, who should be allowed to be a puppy, to be honest, the thoughts and considerations shouldn't even be there.

Just enjoy her as the pet she was intended.


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> Even so, your not off to the best of starts, she's non KC so probably only 'pet quality' plus she's a pup, who should be allowed to be a puppy, to be honest, the thoughts and considerations shouldn't even be there.
> 
> Just enjoy her as the pet she was intended.


Ok, Ok, We are enjoying her. I only wanted advice!! Also, how do you know her date of birth????


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Minimouse said:


> We were planning on breeding from her but I wouldn't want to do that if there was a gene fault etc in her lines. Hence I wanted to have the KC reg papers.


Ah ok. In that case if the breeder has not given you any details of what her name is and you didn't pay the extra to have her registered, then I would go back to the breeder and see if it is not too late. They may still be able to register her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Minimouse said:


> Ok, Ok, We are enjoying her. I only wanted advice!! Also, how do you know her date of birth????


You posted it. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063014293-post1.html


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> You posted it.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063014293-post1.html


Haha my mistake!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I have rescued a bichon from wales and looked at her so called kc papers and guess what the dad had died 6 years ago and I know that for sure as I know the owner of the dad these were not Kc papers they were ones the breeder printed out from the internet .
south wales is notorious for puppy farms especially in camathanshire and these puppy farms make me sick


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, my bad... I looked in to it. You have to have bred at least one litter to become a KC Accredited Breeder. You get an accolade when you have bred five litters  My mistake.

I would talk to the breeder again about KC registration. But don't let her rip you off  When I took Skip home at eight weeks old. He came with a whole load of documents. His five generation pedigree (printed) and a certificate of registration from The KC. I then had to go on line and pay £5 (I think) to transfer ownership from the breeders to me. I may have gone a bit crazy and ordered an A3 size, five generation pedigree with all champions highlighted in red and my name as Skip's owner  I was a tad excited lol... I think I spent £40 in all but not everyone is as crazy as me. Best part? That huge certificate is still in it's big fancy envelope from The KC and I have no clue what to do with it 

As for breeding her, don't let the hostility drive you away. Most of us tend to be quite touchy on the subject. But I have no problem with people aspiring to become great breeders, for the breed and not just because they want to.
She is still a puppy but if you got her KC registered, started to show her, got her health tested (at the appropriate age) and if all went well, in the future I have no issue with you breeding ethically. Do your research, do well by your pup. All great breeders started somewhere


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh, my bad... I looked in to it. You have to have bred at least one litter to become a KC Accredited Breeder. You get an accolade when you have bred five litters  My mistake.
> 
> I would talk to the breeder again about KC registration. But don't let her rip you off  When I took Skip home at eight weeks old. He came with a whole load of documents. His five generation pedigree (printed) and a certificate of registration from The KC. I then had to go on line and pay £5 (I think) to transfer ownership from the breeders to me. I may have gone a bit crazy and ordered an A3 size, five generation pedigree with all champions highlighted in red and my name as Skip's owner  I was a tad excited lol... I think I spent £40 in all but not everyone is as crazy as me. Best part? That huge certificate is still in it's big fancy envelope from The KC and I have no clue what to do with it
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't know how long agao it was that you transfered Skipper's papers into your name but I transfered Buck into my name 2 years ago and it was either £15 or £18.

Also accredited breeds unless they've changed it didn't even need to own a bitch I heard of someone not that long ago who only owned male dogs but was an acredited breeder.


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh, my bad... I looked in to it. You have to have bred at least one litter to become a KC Accredited Breeder. You get an accolade when you have bred five litters  My mistake.
> 
> I would talk to the breeder again about KC registration. But don't let her rip you off  When I took Skip home at eight weeks old. He came with a whole load of documents. His five generation pedigree (printed) and a certificate of registration from The KC. I then had to go on line and pay £5 (I think) to transfer ownership from the breeders to me. I may have gone a bit crazy and ordered an A3 size, five generation pedigree with all champions highlighted in red and my name as Skip's owner  I was a tad excited lol... I think I spent £40 in all but not everyone is as crazy as me. Best part? That huge certificate is still in it's big fancy envelope from The KC and I have no clue what to do with it
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Could be they aren't able to be kc reg and breeder charges extra knowing most people won't want to pay it for a dog they probably just want as a pet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> As for breeding her, don't let the hostility drive you away. Most of us tend to be quite touchy on the subject. But I have no problem with people aspiring to become great breeders, for the breed and not just because they want to.
> She is still a puppy but if you got her KC registered, started to show her, got her health tested (at the appropriate age) and if all went well, in the future I have no issue with you breeding ethically. Do your research, do well by your pup. All great breeders started somewhere


Let's face it though, the breeder this dog come from, if they cared would have registered the puppies regardless and given the buyer appropriate advice. Instead they wanted to charge over and above the standard £15 it would have cost to get the puppies registered in the first place. Smacks of bad breeding practices, and the likely hood would be, either the Sire and Dam aren't registered, or, are endorsed, so in either case, it's going to be impossible to get the pup registered anyway.

I'm all for good breeding practices, this isn't be best start though is it?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Freyja said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know how long agao it was that you transfered Skipper's papers into your name but I transfered Buck into my name 2 years ago and it was either £15 or £18.
> 
> Also accredited breeds unless they've changed it didn't even need to own a bitch I heard of someone not that long ago who only owned male dogs but was an acredited breeder.


I'm sorry but that's why I said, 'I think'... I can't remember, it was four months ago and I did spend £40 all in.

On The KC's website, it states that you have to have bred at least one litter. Their words, not mine...

This is what I received :


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm sorry but that's why I said, 'I think'... I can't remember, it was four months ago and I did spend £40 all in.
> 
> On The KC's website, it states that you have to have bred at least one litter. Their words, not mine...
> 
> This is what I received :


That looks like an 'enhanced' pedigree certificate to me, so you would have paid more for it.....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, like I said... I got a bit carried away and excited lol


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

It's £15 to transfer the ownership...the rest of it is things like the pedigree which is optional... I spent about £40 as well, lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm sorry but that's why I said, 'I think'... I can't remember, it was four months ago and I did spend £40 all in.
> 
> On The KC's website, it states that you have to have bred at least one litter. Their words, not mine...
> 
> This is what I received :


I did say they may have changed it since I heard of the person who only had dogs. It used to be anyone could be an accredited breeder which was why a lot of people wouldn't become one..


----------

